# Puffin webcams



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Since visiting Shetland a few years ago, I've been very interested in puffins. There are a few webcams that I like to check out every now and then. It's a good way to pass the time when I'm bored at work... 

The official Shetland puffin webcam (http://www.shetland.org/puffincam/). There are several different camera angles but unfortunately the burrow that's been occupied over the last few years in empty this season. 

Explore.org puffin burrow webcam (http://explore.org/live-cams/player/puffin-burrow-cam). There's a baby in this one.  There are heaps more webcams if you scroll down as well...

Birdwatch.tv (http://www.birdwatch.tv/) is an outdoor webcam on the side of a cliff in Norway. There are plenty of puffins around this time of year.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh I love these birds!! I didn't know their names in English. In my language they are called "papagaios do mar" roughly translated "sea parrots".
I just took a peek now on the second link and momma is sleeping in the nest.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

They're great, aren't they? Here are a few screenshots I took earlier today:

Preening the baby ball of fluff (the chicks are known as "pufflings" )



























Time for a nap:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They sure are, Kelly! I love to watch the nature shows when they are centred around these very cute creatures. They also have some similarities to the penguins in terms of built and feathering. 
I will be sure to watch the puffin "big brother" show, thanks for sharing the links with us!


----------

